# Probleme compilation OpenGL



## maverick317 (27 Avril 2007)

Bonjour a tous!
J'ai un projet a faire en openGL pour mon cours d'infographie mais je suis bloqué! Dès que je veux dessiner un cylinde par l'appel de glutSolidCylinder, j'ai l'erreur suivante a la compilation : 

/usr/bin/ld: Undefined symbols:
_glutSolidCylinder
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

Alors que si j'appelle la fonction glutSolidTeapot aucun souci je vois une belle teapot! 

Dans glut.h, il n'y a aucune trace de glutSolidCylinder par contre toutes les autres fonctions y sont...

Quelqu'un a une idee de la source du probleme?

Je compile avec gcc avec les options suivantes : -framework OpenGL -framework GLUT -framework Foundation

Merci.


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2007)

```
/**
*  void gluCylinder( GLUquadric* quad,
*                           GLdouble base,
*                           GLdouble top,
*                           GLdouble height,
*                           GLint slices,
*                           GLint stacks )
*  
*/

#define glutSolidCylinder(base, altura, slices, stacks) gluCylinder(gluNewQuadric(), base, base 
, height, slices, stacks)

void glutSolidCylinder(float r,float h,int n,int m)
{
  glPushMatrix();
  glRotatef(90,1.0F,0.0F,0.0F);
  glTranslatef(0.0F,0.0F,-h/2);
  GLUquadricObj *qobj = gluNewQuadric();
  gluQuadricDrawStyle(qobj,GLU_FILL);
  gluCylinder(qobj,r,r,h,n,m);
  gluDeleteQuadric(qobj);  
  glPopMatrix();
}
```


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2007)

```
#define glutSolidCylinder(base, [B]height[/B], slices, stacks) gluCylinder(gluNewQuadric(), base, base , height, slices, stacks)
```


----------



## tatouille (29 Avril 2007)

pour finir :

glutSolidCylinder est une methode de openGLUT,

voici deux fa&#231;ons de l'&#233;crire apr&#232;s c'est toi qui voit , tu brodes 
et surtout GNU autotools pour savoir si la methode est disponible.



maverick317 me doit donc des sous


----------



## nicopulse (4 Mars 2009)

J'ai trouvé un moyen simple de compiler un prog OpenGL sur Mac OS X sur ce blog : 

http://www.nicotouch.com/2009/03/compiler-un-projet-3d-opengl-en-c-sous-mac-os-x-ou-linux/
Ça marche nikel !


----------



## tatouille (4 Mars 2009)

c'est quoi le rapport? on sait tres bien faire, pas besoin d'un tuto pour newbs /Developer/Examples/OpenGL,
ici le probleme etait une methode non implemente comme ca arrive entre differente version de library certaines sont faciles a reproduire comme celle-ci

:sleep:


----------



## Céroce (5 Mars 2009)

Le rapport, c'est que Nico veut faire la pub pour son site.


----------

